# Bottling Mead



## MaestroMatt (21/8/12)

Hi All,

My mead is approaching time to consider getting bottles together. However, I am not sure of the best size/method to bottle them.

I like the idea of bottling them in clear bottles with a corked (and waxed) finish. What I am not sure of is what is the best volume bottle to do it in?

For reference, my mead is a 14% show mead. I will probably be sharing a bottle when opening so maybe running along the idea of wine bottle volume is the way to go? Also any suggestions where to source said bottles?

Any suggestions welcome.

Cheers,

MM


----------



## Airgead (21/8/12)

I tend to bottle in regular 750ml wine bottles but I usually do a few half bottle (375) from each batch so I can try them periodically to see how its all aging without having to open a full bottle.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Golani51 (21/8/12)

The brew store in Moorabbin has some pretty little clear bottles with wine bottle screw tops (the one with the sleeve). 330mL that I use. They look like little wine bottles.



Any favourite recipes to share? Something semi sweet.


----------



## MetalDan (28/4/16)

An old thread, but I thought I'd post here anyway to keep it all in the same area. I'm looking to bottle a mead for my wedding next year, a wedding favor kind of thing. Would bottling mead in a small bottle (say 150-200ml) work? My initial thoughts are it'd be hard to find a good seal, and also the small bottles would be more prone to oxidation. I'm leaning more towards just bottling in 330ml so I can use crown caps, but it just means more mead required and the bottles won't be as 'cute' as the misses puts it.


----------



## Airgead (28/4/16)

You can get 220ml bottles with all sorts of closures from crown seals to corks to champagne style cork/cage combos. They make a good seal and if done well will work just as well as larger bottles. They will age a bit quicker but not unmanagebly so.

The difficulty is getting them in small lots. I my be underestimating your popularity but I'm guessing you won't need a palette of 1500 for your wedding guests. 

I've been buying 100-250ml bottles with a swing type seal for liqueurs from a mob online and they look pretty good. Might be the go. This is the place e get them from http://www.packmyproduct.com.au. The specialise in packaging in small lots for small producers. They may have something that works for you (and your missus to be).


----------



## boonchu (29/4/16)

Try plasdene, they have a huge range of bottles in all sizes. Only downside is they have a $120 minimum order but you can get a few mates to order stuff as well


----------

